# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  ارجوا المساعده

## طيف الحياه

السلام عليكم
اخواني اخواتي الأعزاء
اريد مساعدكم
انا في امس الحاجه لمن يستطيع مساعدتي
اريد برنامج لأستعادة الباسوورد الياهو 
او برنامج تجميد ايميل الياهو 
بليزززززززززززززززز

----------


## mylife079

http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8812

----------

